# Slowpaw



## wharf rat

*SlowHound Cigar Box Guitars*

Darla with one of my recent projects. Credit to my friend John for the graphics.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Slowhound-Cigar-Box-Guitars/468790693183270


----------



## RPMDAD

Very cool wharf, good shots


----------



## tes218

wharf rat said:


> Darla with one of my recent projects. Credit to my friend John for the graphics.



Great photo!


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Very cool wharf, good shots



She's been a great spokesmodel. Cheap too. Belly rubs and biscuits is all it cost me.


----------



## frequentflier

tes218 said:


> Great photo!



Darla and her pups were rescued by Mr and Mrs WharfRat. You may remember them from the adoption days!

You should HEAR the guitars WharfRat is creating! The sound is awesome!


----------



## aps45819

Is that like what the guy in _Dinner for Shmucks_ did with the mice or is the dog still alive?


----------



## wharf rat

Another Fuente build with gold and brass trimmings. Lazy dog approved as always.


----------



## frequentflier

wharf rat said:


> Another Fuente build with gold and brass trimmings. Lazy dog approved as always.


----------



## wharf rat

Wifes first build. One of the best sounding I've heard sor far. This guitar has not yet been lazy dog approved but it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## wharf rat

2 of 5 Christmas builds completed last night.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, they look great, nice builds.


----------



## wharf rat

Just finished this morning. #3 of 5 Christmas builds.


----------



## RPMDAD

Wharf Rat, can definitely see the evolution and progression through your builds. Very very nice.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Wharf Rat, can definitely see the evolution and progression through your builds. Very very nice.



Thank you sir. It's an addictive hobby. 
I've been searching for a sound and with each build I get a little closer. After the Christmas builds are done I'll be starting another one for myself.


----------



## wharf rat

#'s 4 and 5 of the Christmas builds.  The one on the right is ready to assemble.


----------



## wharf rat

I love this guys playing and his builds. 

All roun' me shine on Vimeo


----------



## wharf rat

#4 completed.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, here is our literal 4 day primitive 3CBG build. I have noticed many flaws comparing it to your work. We didn't carve a notch out of the neck to bring the neck up level with the top of the cigar box, messed up on the nut and bridge / saddle placement, didn't glue either down, held in by string tension. I noticed on your last build how you positioned and tuned the direction of the strings, that was brilliant. Used two 1 inch and a quarter sound  holes, guitar projected pretty well for totally acoustic. Guitar stays in tune relatively well in G-D-G. String action is too high, and a little buzz on the middle string. Slide sounds good trying to press and play individual notes was pretty hard. Thanks again for all you tips and info you supplied us. Hope the pictures i am trying to attach come out ok.


----------



## wharf rat

You've done well grasshopper but your journey has only just begun. I bet you're already planning your next one and looking at things around you thinking "hey, that might work". Don't be alarmed as it's just some symptoms of your new fever. 

Any flaws you desribed will work themselves out over future builds. I wouldn't even call them flaws but learning curves. The pic below should help with your string buzzing. It's just a simple alternative to string trees. Just make sure the hooks are rated for 20 or more pounds. Don't worry about glueing the bridge or nut down. The string tension is all you should need for that. 

Anyway, I give you many props for being part of your sons project. It's a fine build that you did together and nothing beats that.


----------



## wharf rat

#5 of 5 Christmas builds. I want to keep this one so bad but I already promised it to somebody else.
Hope everybody has a great holiday.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> #5 of 5 Christmas builds. I want to keep this one so bad but I already promised it to somebody else.
> Hope everybody has a great holiday.



wharf rat as always great build very nice work, and am just starting to get a sense of how much work and the time involved you put in to each one.. Just learned accidently my SIL bought me a $50.. gift cert at cbgitty for Christmas, so my second build will be coming up soon.
Hope you and yours have great holidays and i am sure i will be asking you some questions on the 2nd build, and picking your brain some. Thanks again for all the info. on the first build you were a great help.


----------



## wharf rat

Thank you sir. 

I hate to let it go but it's for a neighbor so I'll get to see and play it. If you see that style of Punch box, grab it. They sound great.  

Hey, lucky you. $50 in Gitty bucks. Nice!

Anytime with the help. I have someone who lets me pick their brain and I"m still doing it.

Been working on a 4 string over the last few months for myself. With the Christmas builds done, I can concentrate on it and playing a bit more. 

Magnetic pickups are next.


----------



## wharf rat

A gift to myself.
Fretted 4 string with magnetic pickup and volume control. 
Finished on Christmas day.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat great build, i bet there will be a big difference between the piezo pu, and the magnetic pu. Looks beautiful. Like i had mentioned before S.I.L. gave me a $50.00 gift certificate from cbgitty for Christmas, also got a base model cbgitty cbg guitar build kit,, came with a Romeo and Julieta cigar box. Meanwhile sonster and i were at a friends house today, and were telling him about the cigar box build. He says oh i have an old cigar box around here you can have, and brings out the mother of all cigar boxes i have seen yet. A Macanudo Cabinet Selection 2000 box, it is beautiful and measures 12.5 inchches by 10 inches by 4 inches deep. I definitely want to get a lot more experience before i even think about working on that one.


----------



## wharf rat

That's a coveted box in the CBG world you have there. Looking forward to seeing your builds. That kit should spell it out pretty well.

I'm in a whole new place with this last one.  Total control of my sound. The peizos have their place but mags are it.
This one's a Harrison Art Deco.

The way a friend puts it:  "A Harrison pickup sounds like it was wrapped in oilskin and buried at the crossroads at midnight during a full moon, sometime around 1938, then dug up by an old hounddog and dumped in your git... in other words, it sounds purty darn good."

I couldn't agree more.


I recycled today and saved a slide.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> A gift to myself.
> Fretted 4 string with magnetic pickup and volume control.
> Finished on Christmas day.



wharf rat, looking at your 4 string cbg son, and i had a question. We were under the impression you glued the neck to the bottom of the cigar box lid. Not sure how you mounted the pickup. went to
Items For Sale: Hand Wound Guitar Pickups, Custom Made Guitar Pickups

and looked at the pickup and not sure how it mounts between the bottom of the box lid with ehe neck being glued on to the bottom of the lid. I like the way you adjusted the string tree on the 4 string vs the way you do it on your 3 stringers.


----------



## wharf rat

Notice the notch?
I don't glue the neck to the lid anymore. My first few I did but this is one of those no rules thing. More important for the acoustic side of things but in general I feel it kills the sound. 
I'll glue it where it runs through the top and bottom of the box on the sides. The back of the 4 string neck was glued to the bottom of the box but it just worked out that I could do it like that.
Actually, I don't even like the lid touching the neck except at the very top and bottom where it enters and or exits. I use corner and side blocks to secure the lid.  
The curvy pieces you see were already in the box. Cigar dividers. 

You're most likely doing a neck through. The second pic is what you want along with a notch for the pup.
Notice in the 3rd pic the small gap between the neck and lid. That's what I prefer.
With all that said, I've played plenty of glued neck to lids that sound great in their own way.
No Rules. That's what I love about this stuff.


----------



## wharf rat

Back to the basics. A simple weekend build. 
Haven't had time for much of anything lately. 
Slow Hound herself (Darla) is not doing well (neck injury) so we kept things quiet this weekend. While the wife kept things calm I kept myself busy outside with this.


----------



## wharf rat

Something a little different. 3 string electric Jack Daniels tin. Double piezo under the bridge, straight wired. Just finished this morning.


----------



## frequentflier

wharf rat said:


> Back to the basics. A simple weekend build.
> Haven't had time for much of anything lately.
> Slow Hound herself (Darla) is not doing well (neck injury) so we kept things quiet this weekend. While the wife kept things calm I kept myself busy outside with this.



Nice work, WharfRat. Hope everything is ok with Darla.


----------



## wharf rat

frequentflier said:


> Nice work, WharfRat. Hope everything is ok with Darla.



Thanks. She seems much better the last few days. I'll fill you in next time I see you at the store.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, as always great looking guitars, nice work.   How is Darla doing??


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, as always great looking guitars, nice work.   How is Darla doing??



She's much better today, Still have to keep her away from the others as she's not suppose to rough it up much. Not sure what happend but it's definitely her neck. She was in a lot of pain last week and just not herself. Been on meds for the last week and they, along with keeping her away from the others seems to have helped, . Hoping it's nothing permanent but only time will tell.


----------



## wharf rat

Silver and Gold.

Was ask by a local business to build one but I couldn't decide what color hardware looked better so now they'll have a choice (or they'll want both).

The silver toned one has a bolt on neck and both have newly configured internal pickups. The tones just keep getting better and better.  

One or both may have protective corners added later, but for now I'm against it.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, like them both great builds sir. How is Darla doing?


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, like them both great builds sir. How is Darla doing?



She's doing pretty well. Back to her old self for sure.
Hope to get her posing again in the next day or so.


----------



## wharf rat

Here's Darla and her friend Lilly. Bella makes an appearence at the end. Simple 3 string with a piezo pickup.

Lazy Days - YouTube


Me in the shed just noodling on my 4 string with a magnetic pickup. 
At or around the 1:10 mark you may need to adjust your volume up a little bit.

Shed sounds 2 - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

Been sidelined from any hobbies lately. Started the Cohiba 3 months ago and was finally able to get her finished up. While waiting for things to dry I went ahead and built another one. 
The Cohiba is fretted with a piezo pickup. The Lil Mojo is a fretless acoustic.


----------



## wharf rat

Cigar box dulcimer I made for my wife. Black walnut neck with a poplar fretboard and internal piezo pickup.


----------



## RPMDAD

As always wharf rat great job, really looks good.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> As always wharf rat great job, really looks good.



Thanks RPM. Hope all is well on your end. Check it out. Lilly's next to me and Darla makes an appearence at the very end. Another Lazy Day - Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube

Also have this old build that I converted to a dulcimer. Dulci-Pimped Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube

Started a few more yesterday for Christmas presents.


----------



## wharf rat

More easy listening cigar box guitar.  Bella's one of the puppies from the beagle mix we found at the dump back in 2006.

Bedtime for Bella... Easy listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## my-thyme

What a great sounding instrument - love it!


----------



## wharf rat

my-thyme said:


> What a great sounding instrument - love it!



Thanks. It's my favorite build so far. A Frankenstein experiment that turned out really well. Been putting what I learned with this one into my current projects.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> Thanks RPM. Hope all is well on your end. Check it out. Lilly's next to me and Darla makes an appearence at the very end. Another Lazy Day - Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube
> 
> Also have this old build that I converted to a dulcimer. Dulci-Pimped Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube
> 
> Started a few more yesterday for Christmas presents.



wharf rat, things are going good here. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.
Son has informed me he wants to build a diddley bo. I turned him onto this link and it sparked his interest.  The guy in the video is a historian and a hell  of a good blues musician and singer. Sonster wants to do this over Thanksgiving break from school, sounds like it should be fun. Towards the end of this video, the guy also does some playing on a 3 string CBG. His name is Scott Ainslie.

Scott Ainslie plays cigar box guitar at the Ships of the Sea Museum - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, things are going good here. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.
> Son has informed me he wants to build a diddley bo. I turned him onto this link and it sparked his interest.  The guy in the video is a historian and a hell  of a good blues musician and singer. Sonster wants to do this over Thanksgiving break from school, sounds like it should be fun. Towards the end of this video, the guy also does some playing on a 3 string CBG. His name is Scott Ainslie.
> 
> Scott Ainslie plays cigar box guitar at the Ships of the Sea Museum - YouTube



Sweet!!  Mr. Ainslie sounds pretty cool. Bo's are so much fun and really straight forward to build. 
I have those same two boxes if sonster wants them. Up to my knees in boxes of all sorts. Have the black one without the red "New Size" on it too. Trimmed with gold hardware they usually look and sound really good.
Let me know.


----------



## wharf rat

Cigar box dulcimer #3. 
25 inch scale, red oak neck/heel, poplar fretboard, internal piezo pickup with gold trimmings.


----------



## wharf rat

Dulcimer #4 and a simple/stressed acoustic 3 string.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, as always beautiful work sir, they all look great. Good Job


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, as always beautiful work sir, they all look great. Good Job



Thank you sir. Actually received this box from frequentflier. It was a little prettier before I got a hold of it. 

Time to start playing again.


----------



## wharf rat

Installed an Elmar Flat Pickup on my Jack tin build today.


----------



## wharf rat

Saturday night, house to myself, just playing for me and the dogs.


Tramp Stroll - 3 String Jack Tin Guitar - YouTube


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, love the sound of your music, great video. Like the sound of your slide, wish i could play half as good as you do.


----------



## frequentflier

WoW! N-I-C-E!


----------



## huntr1

wharf rat said:


> Installed an Elmar Flat Pickup on my Jack tin build today.


Wow!  Nice.  Do you sell them?


----------



## wharf rat

RPM- Trust me, if I can do it anyone can. Thanks for the kind words.

Flier- Thank you much. Sorry I haven't been very social at the store lately. Don't think I need to explain.

huntr1- Glad you liked it.  Yes, I do.


----------



## wharf rat

Something a little darker sounding. 3 string with a mag pup.

Coster Swamp Blues - Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

Paul playing a 4 string cigar box guitar at the 12-12-12 show had me floored. 
Guitar was built by Matty Baratto out of California. From what I understand, he had no idea Paul was going to use it.
Matty had a spike in orders today.


----------



## RPMDAD

I thought i noticed that too from another photo of PM from the side though, so i wasn't quite positive.


----------



## wharf rat

Can't say I was blown away with the sound of it all, but Paul seemed to be getting down with it in a comfortable way.

Johnny Depp gave the Reso-fiddle and amp to him as a gift.


----------



## wharf rat

Hope everybody had a great Christmas.

Cold Saturday Night- 3 String Jack Tin Guitar - YouTube


----------



## mamatutu

I have always wanted to say that the instruments you build are beautiful.  I was not familiar with your craft, until I saw your threads here.  Very nice.


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> I have always wanted to say that the instruments you build are beautiful.  I was not familiar with your craft, until I saw your threads here.  Very nice.



Thank you. I very much appreciate the positive feedback. 

Another improv piece with the same feel. I was stuck in this mood for about an hour that night and just ran with it.

Cold Saturday Night III - Fretless 3 String Jack Tin Guitar - YouTube


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Thank you. I very much appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> Another improv piece with the same feel. I was stuck in this mood for about an hour that night and just ran with it.
> 
> Cold Saturday Night III - Fretless 3 String Jack Tin Guitar - YouTube



Very soothing and calming music. Beautiful.  So, is the reverberation built in to the instruments you make without electrical help? Amazing.  Thank you, I am a music nut, but classical, however, I love your sound.  Mozart is my man, with Bach and Haydn running close second. Do you really turn a cigar box, etc. into an instrument? I am in awe of you; I thought I was advanced creative because I learned to double crochet!


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> Very soothing and calming music. Beautiful.  So, is the reverberation built in to the instruments you make without electrical help? Amazing.  Thank you, I am a music nut, but classical, however, I love your sound.  Mozart is my man, with Bach and Haydn running close second. Do you really turn a cigar box, etc. into an instrument? I am in awe of you; I thought I was advanced creative because I learned to double crochet!




The effects (reverb ect.) you're hearing is coming from the amplifier. Part of it's the slide technique too. Most of my guitars are electric. The acoustic quality of a cigar box can be disapointing to most people. Unless somebody just wants one to hang on the wall I almost always install some kind of electric pickup.  

Not just limited to cigar boxes but that's usually where it starts.
I've built and seen instruments made from things like wine boxes, gas cans, dresser drawers, jewlry boxes, bird houses, computer towers, boat oars, hockey sticks, bike wheels, bed pan warmers, frying pans, soup pots, cookie tins, beer cans and so on. You're only limited to your imagination.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> Sweet!!  Mr. Ainslie sounds pretty cool. Bo's are so much fun and really straight forward to build.
> I have those same two boxes if sonster wants them. Up to my knees in boxes of all sorts. Have the black one without the red "New Size" on it too. Trimmed with gold hardware they usually look and sound really good.
> Let me know.



wharf rat, sonster is home for a few more weeks, would you be interested in doing a box swap for one of those,we have an extra Ashton VSG Torpedo box solid wood with metal hinges and clasps. Would also be good to finally get a chance to meet you if you are up for it. Both sosnster and i view you as a CBG guru type kinda guy. Ashton box is like the one in this video.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, sonster is home for a few more weeks, would you be interested in doing a box swap for one of those,we have an extra Ashton VSG Torpedo box solid wood with metal hinges and clasps. Would also be good to finally get a chance to meet you if you are up for it. Both sosnster and i view you as a CBG guru type kinda guy. Ashton box is like the one in this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Pu1bxt4dY?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">



I like Mikes's teaching style.

Keep that box. Flipped over, using the bottom as the soundboard, they look and sound great. Plus you can get your cigars out without having to take the strings off.

Boxes are yours. I'm in Prince Fredrick this saturday about noonish. Flexible with the time.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, name the time and place and we will be there, looking forward to it sir. Sonster and i are both very much looking forward to meeting up with you finally. If you want to do us a real favor maybe you can bring one of your CBG's just so he can see one that you built vs. the one we built for his college class.  Thanks   Jim   If you want to just pm the time and place sir.


----------



## wharf rat

I'll pm you tomorrow evening.


----------



## RPMDAD

Thanks wr, looking forward to it and so is my sonster.


----------



## wharf rat

I'm still trying to wrap my head around this.
British guy, emulating me while playing a Mike Snowden CBG.

"SlowItDown A Little Bit More" on a CBG - Cigar Box Nation

"SlowItDown Like SlowHound" on a CBG - Cigar Box Nation


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around this.
> British guy, emulating me while playing a Mike Snowden CBG.
> 
> "SlowItDown Like SlowHound" on a CBG - Cigar Box Nation



You are famous!  Cool!  May I have your autograph, please!


----------



## wharf rat

Acoustic/electric, 22 inch scale, rod piezo pickup, burned vine position marker  with silver hardware.


----------



## RPMDAD

wrn nice build really like the wood burn design on the fret board very nice.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wrn nice build really like the wood burn design on the fret board very nice.



Thank you sir. 
Do you have anything on the bench?


----------



## RPMDAD

WR, yes still working on that dulcimer based on your 25 inch scale. Just curious what kind of saw do you use to cut your frets. I am debating between a coping saw and a back cut saw.   Did try e-mailing you at your yahoo account, might not have gone through though.


----------



## wharf rat

I have a fret saw from Stewmac. Both of those saws should work fine though. Just test it on some scrap first.


----------



## frequentflier

wharf rat said:


> Acoustic/electric, 22 inch scale, rod piezo pickup, burned vine position marker  with silver hardware.



Nice, wharf rat!


----------



## wharf rat

Too cold and rainy for outside shots. Finished up this morning. Fretless 3 string short scale with an Elmar flat pickup. Another build already on the bench. Most likely to be a dulcimer.


----------



## wharf rat

frequentflier said:


> Nice, wharf rat!



Thanks FF.


----------



## wharf rat

And the weather breaks.


----------



## wharf rat

A little down time with my girl Bella and the latest build.

Chill Time- Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## mamatutu

Bella is a lucky dog to have her own private concert. Very nice! Your music is very soothing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> Bella is a lucky dog to have her own private concert. Very nice! Your music is very soothing. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you kindly. There's another 7 dogs just out of frame (mostly by the woodstove) but Bella usually gets the best seat in the house.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Thank you kindly. There's another 7 dogs just out of frame (mostly by the woodstove) but Bella usually gets the best seat in the house.



I totally love that!  You have 8 children!  Just kidding!  My father loved classical music so much, that when I was a babe, he would lay on the couch, place me on his chest, and listen to classical music after work, and he played all the pieces on the piano.  That is where I get my love of classical today, and I also play the piano.  I have a true love of "good" music.  I bet your pups could play, too.


----------



## wharf rat

Finished this morning. Fretless 3 string with a rod piezo pickup.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat as always outstanding work sir. The fretboard looks fantastic.


----------



## wharf rat

Thanks RPM. Friends of ours are getting this latest build for their game room.


----------



## wharf rat

An older build that I converted to a dulcimer. 


Dulci-Pimped Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

Short scale 3 stringer with a rod piezo pickup.


----------



## wharf rat

Sound clip of the latest build.

Another Saturday Night - Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## RPMDAD

wr, sounds great nice a nd soothing. Beautiful build.


----------



## FireBrand

wharf rat said:


> Sound clip of the latest build.
> 
> Another Saturday Night - Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


 
Very soothing and introspective.
Great music performed here !


----------



## wharf rat

Thanks for the kind words. Getting back to a playing mode again.
Want to hone my style a bit.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless 4 string with an Elmar flat pickup.  Built for a well known local musician.


----------



## RPMDAD

Beautiful, like the way you did the headstock.  Good Job sir.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Beautiful, like the way you did the headstock.  Good Job sir.



Thanks. Not much room to work with. I'm not a big fan of 4 stringers but they certainly open things up a bit.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless 3 string, 22 inch scale with a rod piezo pickup.


----------



## wharf rat

Quinn Bedore, 13, 8th grade on the cigar box guitar and Austin Lamb, 12, 7th grade on the washtub bass. This was their school science project. How cool!


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> Fretless 3 string, 22 inch scale with a rod piezo pickup.


WR, very very nice love the fretboard.


----------



## wharf rat

Distressed 3 string. A quick, no thought, 2 hour build I did this last night (waited for stain to dry over night).
Recycled tuners from a broken Yamaha with a rod piezo pickup.
These are the most fun to build and play. Getting ready to go sit by the fire and play for the hounds.


----------



## wharf rat

Coolest builds I've seen in a long time.
I want a skateboard guitar.


----------



## wharf rat

4 string sound check. 

Tired Pup Blues- Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, really impressed with the distressed PADRON, really nice.


----------



## RPMDAD

Neat idea on the skate board 6 stringers, i have a couple of sonsters old skateboard bodies hanging in the garage and a disassembled Mexican Strat somewhere in the garage.


----------



## wharf rat

Thanks. 
I may change the tuners on the Padron. The ones from the old Yamaha work, but they may be more far gone than I thought. Just can't see new ones on there though. 

If you have a board(s) and a ready made neck on hand you should be done your skateboard guitar by the end of the day. 

Google skateboard guitars.


----------



## wharf rat

Lilly's Lullaby Part II- Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube!


----------



## wharf rat

Usual saturday night jam for the dogs.

Backroads- Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar. - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

The Road Kill. Complete with slide holder, back scratcher and something to hang your coat on.


----------



## RPMDAD

Love it wr, great build, sonster loves it too, said he would hang it on his wall in a heartbeat.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Love it wr, great build, sonster loves it too, said he would hang it on his wall in a heartbeat.



Wish I could take credit for that one. It was built by a guy up north. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Highwood-Guitars-by-Jason-Mills/234739436599814 


Another from last night.

Restless - Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

I needed to do something different. DYI lap steel in progress.


----------



## wharf rat

Finished today. Now to learn how to play it.


----------



## RPMDAD

Beautiful work wharf rat, really like.


----------



## wharf rat

Thanks RPM. It was actually easier to build than a CBG. A friend donated the bridge and the pickup came from an old Harmony strat copy. I used this site http://www.buildyourguitar.com/resources/lapsteel/ as a guidline but didn't get quite so fancy. Used two pieces glued together instead of one chunk and left room for a humbucker if I felt like switching the single out someday.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Lilly's Lullaby Part II- Easy Listening Cigar Box Guitar - YouTube!



Love the sound of your music; so soothing. Lily is a lucky dog; she seems so content.  Now she has a lullaby named after her!  I don't know you, but I think of you as a gentle soul in an out of control world.  I appreciate you and your music.  Never stop sharing.


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> Love the sound of your music; so soothing. Lily is a lucky dog; she seems so content.  Now she has a lullaby named after her!  I don't know you, but I think of you as a gentle soul in an out of control world.  I appreciate you and your music.  Never stop sharing.



Thank you kindly.

Fretless 4 string with a Don Goguen pickup- littleboxguitars.com 
Don asked if I'd be willing to test one of his pickups. Being quite flattered by the request and having an excuse to build another guitar I obviously couldn't say no. 
Straight wired for now with the intention of adding volume and tone pots as the tests (fun) proceed. 
My first winged headstock and reverse build with this one too. 
Time to start playing again!!!


----------



## RPMDAD

Just curious WR when you do a 4 string what strings do you you use and what tuning??
As always beautiful work.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Just curious WR when you do a 4 string what strings do you you use and what tuning??
> As always beautiful work.



Thanks.

Kind of goes back to the no rules with the strings. I've been using the middle 4 of Slinky 10's in either open A or G.  A-E-A-C# -  G-D-G-B

I'll drop the 3rd string a whole step at times as well.
                                                      A-D-A-C# - G-C-G-B


----------



## wharf rat

My hobby has now been outsourced!

Yes, I use to joke about the cigar box world if China jumped on board...we'll its official!

Here is a cigar box "type' uke that they are now MASS PRODUCIING ..by "fox music" and selling on EBay! These are the same people selling products under "cigar box guitar" keywords and watering down the category making it hard for folks to sell because their products pop up first.


Eleuke Cigarbox Ukulele Eleuke Ukulele w Concert Ukulele Gig Bag 580 | eBay

There's used American made one's showing up at Guitar Center now too.

Used In Store Used USED DADDY MOJO CIGAR BOX RESONATOR 6 STRING GUITAR AE | GuitarCenter

Used In Store Used USED ACID CIGAR BOX GUITAR AND AMP | GuitarCenter


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> My hobby has now been outsourced!
> 
> Yes, I use to joke about the cigar box world if china jumped on board...we'll its official!
> 
> Here is a cigar box "type' uke that they are now MASS PRODUCIING ..by "fox music" and selling on EBay! These are the same people selling products under "cigar box guitar" keywords and watering down the category making it hard for folks to sell because their products pop up first.
> 
> 
> Eleuke Cigarbox Ukulele Eleuke Ukulele w Concert Ukulele Gig Bag 580 | eBay
> 
> There's used American made one's showing up at Guitar Center now too.
> 
> Used In Store Used USED DADDY MOJO CIGAR BOX RESONATOR 6 STRING GUITAR AE | GuitarCenter
> 
> Used In Store Used USED ACID CIGAR BOX GUITAR AND AMP | GuitarCenter



I knew it!  I asked you a while ago for your autograph because I thought you would become famous.  Congrats, that is awesome!  Don't forget to give Lily, your adorable dog and biggest fan, credit for your fame and fortune!


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> I knew it!  I asked you a while ago for your autograph because I thought you would become famous.  Congrats, that is awesome!  Don't forget to give Lily, your adorable dog and biggest fan, credit for your fame and fortune!



Did you read his post?


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> Did you read his post?



You got me, Hank. I have always enjoyed Wharf so much; I got too excited.  Now, that I read it again, I get it.  Thanks for being kind when I was showing ignorance.   I still wish Wharf and Lily the best!!!


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> My hobby has now been outsourced!
> 
> Yes, I use to joke about the cigar box world if China jumped on board...we'll its official!
> 
> Here is a cigar box "type' uke that they are now MASS PRODUCIING ..by "fox music" and selling on EBay! These are the same people selling products under "cigar box guitar" keywords and watering down the category making it hard for folks to sell because their products pop up first.
> 
> 
> Eleuke Cigarbox Ukulele Eleuke Ukulele w Concert Ukulele Gig Bag 580 | eBay
> 
> There's used American made one's showing up at Guitar Center now too.
> 
> Used In Store Used USED DADDY MOJO CIGAR BOX RESONATOR 6 STRING GUITAR AE | GuitarCenter
> 
> Used In Store Used USED ACID CIGAR BOX GUITAR AND AMP | GuitarCenter



Now, that Hank pointed out my big duh.  Do you not have a copyright or patent for your work?  I know it is a hobby, but can it be stolen from you without credit?  I am sorry I responded to your post initially like a clueless dumdum, but aren't your cigar box instruments your product from your own ingenuity, and, are there no protections for that?


----------



## wharf rat

I may be able to copyright the name Slow Hound CBG's and the music but it's really nothing more than a hobby.  As many people who already know about them, I'd imagine somebody would have already tried the patent thing by now. 

A few fellow builders and I were just talking about this a month ago. What would happen if say, Fender got in on the scene? 
It's more about how something's still underground (for the most part). When big business jumps in, there's just something not so cool about it anymore. If Guitar Center's selling used American CBG's, it's just a matter of time until the new Asian lines hit the shelves .

I'll still build, play, sell a few and praise them to new people but the passion may subside a bit. Made lots of friends from across the world through cigar box guitars and plan on meeting a few of them someday.  It may just be time to start looking for new ideas using cigar boxes or maybe a new hobby altogether.


----------



## wharf rat

13 year old Casey Baron has been building and playing cigar box guitars for just three years.

Here he is doing a version of Shane Speal - Sylvester Weaver's "Guitar Rag."


Cigar Box Guitar Rag (Shane Speal Version) - YouTube


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless 4 string with a bridge pickup and cork sound hole plug. Sounds a bit like a banjo.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> Fretless 4 string with a bridge pickup and cork sound hole plug. Sounds a bit like a banjo.



Beautiful as always wharf rat, would love to get together with you one weekend and see how you build one. Hope all is well.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Beautiful as always wharf rat, would love to get together with you one weekend and see how you build one. Hope all is well.



Thanks. It's all good. This one took a month. 5 minutes here, 10 minutes there. Hard to find a few hours in a row lately. With waiting for glue and stain to dry it can get away from me for days or weeks at a time. 
We could build a straight forward one in an hour or so then let you add a fret board, stain and such later on. I saw yours, you can definitely do it.


----------



## wharf rat

We did have this happened a few days ago. Freckles may lose a bit of leather from her left ear. Her and her sister had a spat.


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow, battling sister pups can be mean to each other..


----------



## wharf rat

Yeah, I'm up a little late. 
Fretless 4 string.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KFZB1eMk30


----------



## RPMDAD

Definitely, Drifting, enjoyed it agree with Aaron from youtube, to short.  Good job wr.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Definitely, Drifting, enjoyed it agree with Aaron from youtube, to short.  Good job wr.



Thanks RPM.  Wife's been looking at houses in PA for the last 4 days.  We may be heading out of MD much sooner than I expected.

One more from Saturday night. 

Slowhound- Summer's End 2013 - YouTube


----------



## RPMDAD

wr, what's the job situation like up in PA.  Having met you i have to guess that you and your wife are a tad to young to be retiring.  What part of PA??


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wr, what's the job situation like up in PA.  Having met you i have to guess that you and your wife are a tad to young to be retiring.  What part of PA??



Minus all the base jobs about the same. A lot less people though.
Wife's looking to transfer or possibly find something new and I'll travel back here during the week for my business. May put it up for sale eventually but not anytime soon.
Plan on paying cash for the new house so no not retiring, but one burden off our shoulders will have us that much closer to it.
A bit west of Gettysburg.


----------



## wharf rat

A little slide time before the day catches up with me.

Slowhound- Sunday Morning - YouTube


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat, have always enjoyed your music.  Know how good of a musician you are and an artist on building guitars.  Love the mellow sound..   Ryan says hi.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat, have always enjoyed your music.  Know how good of a musician you are and an artist on building guitars.  Love the mellow sound..   Ryan says hi.



Thank you sir. 
Been slacking in the build department. Been wanting to build a Rick Nielsen or possibly a harp style of sorts. At least a double neck anyway. 

Howdy Mr. Ryan!


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat

The 4 string family.


----------



## wharf rat

Messing with a volume pedal, delay, reverb and tremolo. A stranger knocking put an end to it. I was pissed at them at first but the hounds did their job. Sorry about the low sound quality. Fretless 4 string with a Don Goguen pickup.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Messing with a volume pedal, delay, reverb and tremolo. A stranger knocking put an end to it. I was pissed at them at first but the hounds did their job. Sorry about the low sound quality. Fretless 4 string with a Don Goguen pickup.



I got so excited to see you posted, but the volume is not working.  I don't think it is on my end.  Fix, please.


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> I got so excited to see you posted, but the volume is not working.  I don't think it is on my end.  Fix, please.



It's working for me. A heads up, my dogs start barking near the end. It could set your critters off.


----------



## wharf rat

4 string fretless Hubcap guitar built by Chris Carlson of Minnesota. In exchange for a few videos he made this for me.
62 Ford Falcon hubcap with a cake pan back, high output lipstick pickup, 24 inch scale. maple neck, scarfed headstock and a custom coat hook armrest.

Now it's time to match her up with the proper amp.


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat very nice, from the other thread i thought you were talking about a 1962 Gretsch White Falcon.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wharf rat very nice, from the other thread i thought you were talking about a 1962 Gretsch White Falcon.



Wondered if you would catch that


----------



## wharf rat

Some hubcap guitar sounds.


----------



## RPMDAD

Nice, wr have been waiting for you to post something since you got it.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Nice, wr have been waiting for you to post something since you got it.



Thanks RPM. Took a few days getting used to the feel and sound. Still learning to manipulate the volume pedal too. Tough to hold back sometimes.


----------



## RPMDAD

wr, as always your playing sounds great.  Think i could definitely hear a tonal quality different than the CBG's I liked it.  Ryan was home for the weekend and we jammed on some 6 strings. Was a lot of fun, he showed me a lot of new stuff, mostly acoustic, but some old Allman Brothers electric jamming also, was a lot of fun.


----------



## wharf rat

Custom slide from Mojobone Works should be here today.
Mesquite and cow bone combo. 
https://www.facebook.com/MojoboneWorks


----------



## RPMDAD

Beautiful looking slide.    Like.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Beautiful looking slide.    Like.


  Such a different sound. Old timey tones and I'm loving it.


----------



## wharf rat

Still using the brass slide here.


----------



## wharf rat

Having fun with the hubcap guitar, volume pedal and new amp.



Meet the band. Takes me a few minutes to get the grove with them.


----------



## ontheriver

Beautiful sound.  Bravo


----------



## wharf rat

New guitar coming from Chris Carlson of Minnesota. Fretted frying pan with maple neck, dual pickups, volume and tone controls.


----------



## wharf rat

Playing my wife's cigar box dulcimer on Easter morning.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Playing my wife's cigar box dulcimer on Easter morning.



So soothing.  I love your music.  Thanks for posting.  I was wondering where you have been.  Miss your pups!  I love watching them enjoy your music.  You rock, wharf!


----------



## RPMDAD

WR, as always very nice, and very soothing.


----------



## wharf rat

Thanks RPM and Tutu.
Raw 3 string blues to balance things out. 
This was done with the guitar in post #101 on page 11.


----------



## wharf rat

Put you to sleep cigar box guitar.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Put you to sleep cigar box guitar.



Thanks!  I needed that. Calming.  I am wired.  Daughter getting married in a week.  Good night.  Sleep well.


----------



## wharf rat

Free downloads. These are from my youtube tracks so they're not the highest audio quality. 
Just enter 0 for the amount proceed to checkout. It shouldn't ask for your email address.
http://slowhound.bandcamp.com/


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Free downloads. These are from my youtube tracks so they're not the highest audio quality.
> Just enter 0 for the amount proceed to checkout. It shouldn't ask for your email address.
> http://slowhound.bandcamp.com/



I love it!  Your poopie is so adorable! The sunglasses!   I am sure you will do well marketing yourself.  Good job and good luck!


----------



## wharf rat

I love getting guitars in the mail. Another Chris Carlson promo test guitar. Three string Rat Rod with a double lipstick pickup. Sickness I tell ya...sickness.


----------



## wharf rat

My latest build. Fretless 4 string with volume and tone.


----------



## wharf rat

Part of the obscure cover phase I'm in at the moment.


----------



## mamatutu

Like!  Sounds great!  I always love when your pups are in the videos, too!


----------



## RPMDAD

wharf rat said:


> Part of the obscure cover phase I'm in at the moment.



WR, it is always so relaxing to come to your posts and listen to some good tunes, very relaxing on the Go To Sleep.   as always sir great job.


----------



## frequentflier




----------



## wharf rat

14 year old Casey Baron playing one of his own builds. 
It's nice to see somebody his age playing a cigar box guitar, sounding good and having fun with it.


----------



## wharf rat

Thinking of my old friend who passed this summer. My brother from another mother, he taught me how to hear the music and I'm eternally grateful. 
R.I.P. Dave. You'll be sorely missed.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Thinking of my old friend who passed this summer. My brother from another mother, he taught me how to hear the music and I'm eternally grateful.
> R.I.P. Dave. You'll be sorely missed.



I just love you so much.  Your music is beautiful.  I am sorry for your loss.  Never stop posting.   and


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> I just love you so much.  Your music is beautiful.  I am sorry for your loss.  Never stop posting.   and



Thanks tutu. 
It was 30 years ago when we played our first shows together at fifteen years old.   I spent the last few days listening to the recordings (still on analog cassette tapes) and just broke down. Plan on converting them to digital in the coming weeks. Just need to figure out how. 
He was way too young to leave and had so much more to do in this life.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Thanks tutu.
> It was 30 years ago when we played our first shows together at fifteen years old.   I spent the last few days listening to the recordings (still on analog cassette tapes) and just broke down. Plan on converting them to digital in the coming weeks. Just need to figure out how.
> He was way too young to leave and had so much more to do in this life.



Keep on rockin', and stay focused; that is what gets us through the bad times.  That is all we can do.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretted four string frying pan.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Fretted four string frying pan.



There you are!  Such soothing music to offset this crazy world.  Thank you.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless four string cigar box.


----------



## RPMDAD

As always wr love your guitars and sounds thanks for this one especially.  Listened to it, 9/26 mine and Lea's 27th wedding anniversary.  Was able to really chill and appreciate it.   Ryan says hi.


----------



## wharf rat

Wow, congrats on 27years. Glad you had a good one. 
Shouldn't that little scamp be at school? J/K. Hope He's doing well with it all.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> Wow, congrats on 27years. Glad you had a good one.
> Shouldn't that little scamp be at school? J/K. Hope He's doing well with it all.



Agree!  Congrats on 27, RPM.  And, as for you wharf, don't leave us hangin'!  We need more of your music!


----------



## wharf rat

mamatutu said:


> Agree!  Congrats on 27, RPM.  And, as for you wharf, don't leave us hangin'!  We need more of your music!


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


>



Wow!  Love it!  I always look forward to your music! I think it is incredible you can build those instruments from 'cigar boxes' and create those beautiful sounds!


----------



## wharf rat

Four string frying pan built by Chris Carlson. 
Part of the CBN album "Rants and Raves" available here as part of a free download... 
http://www.cigarboxnation.com/forum...mbers-soapbox-rants-raves-album-free-download


----------



## RPMDAD

wr, saw this and it reminded me of some of your playing.    Hope all is going well


[video=youtube;mio8FyDIC20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mio8FyDIC20[/video]


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> wr, saw this and it reminded me of some of your playing.    Hope all is going well
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;mio8FyDIC20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mio8FyDIC20[/video]



I like it.


----------



## wharf rat

My wife raided the cigar box stash yesterday and made this.


----------



## wharf rat

She made a cigar box bird house today. I call them snake feeders. Used a pallet slat for the roof.


----------



## mamatutu

wharf rat said:


> She made a cigar box bird house today. I call them snake feeders. Used a pallet slat for the roof.




Very nice.  I like the clock, too.  Y'all are a talented couple!


----------



## wharf rat

Late night fun with a new toy. Fretless four string with a Morley Wah pedal.


----------



## wharf rat

Early Monday morning with a fretless four and volume pedal.


----------



## wharf rat

This is my friend Jim playing a 3 string and his daughter Kathryn doing God Bless The Child. 
http://www.cigarboxnation.com/video/god-bless-the-child-my-daughter-singing-with-me-on-3-string-cb

This is me along with a classic example of why I don't record very much.
http://www.cigarboxnation.com/video/mama-s-home


----------



## wharf rat

Classical CBG from Russia.


----------



## wharf rat

Found some time this week to make some saw dust.
Fretless four string acoustic with a 21.5 inch scale.


----------



## Larry Gude

Neat!


----------



## wharf rat

Larry Gude said:


> Neat!



Thanks.
Been strumming off and on today. 
Contemplating adding a pickup.


----------



## Larry Gude

wharf rat said:


> Thanks.
> Been strumming off and on today.
> Contemplating adding a pickup.



But you could get some amazing feedback out of that!


----------



## wharf rat

Cigar box guitars on CNN this evening with Mike Rowe.  

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/03/living/cigar-box-guitars-mike-rowe-somebodys-gotta-do-it/index.html


----------



## RPMDAD

wr, thanks for the info. will definitely try to catch it.


----------



## wharf rat

Not a cigar box but a recent craigslist find. 
Listed as a 58, but turns out it's a 1956 Roy Smeck in stellar condition.


----------



## RPMDAD

Excellent find my friend.   Excellent.   Nice lookin Git.


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Excellent find my friend.   Excellent.   Nice lookin Git.



Had a few offers on it but think she's staying for a while. 
Sounds good with my modeling amps but would really like a vintage tube to match her up with.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless four, 24inch scale, walnut neck, red oak board, Gitty tuners/parts, straight wired with an original Elmar Flat Pickup.


----------



## wharf rat

Thanksgiving in the studio with my good friend Rob.
Auld Lang Syne cigar box cover.  
A fretted four and three string were used over three tracks.

https://clyp.it/b0udqsut


----------



## littlelady

Beautiful.  Auld Lang Syne, wr.    It is amazing that you make those instruments yourself.


----------



## wharf rat

Did these during the last storm. Enjoy.


----------



## littlelady

What peaceful sounding music you make!  I, especially, love Beautiful Dreamer.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## wharf rat

Some more for the pile. One electric (rod bridge pickup) and one acoustic.


----------



## littlelady

Nice!

Is that driftwood the instruments are lying on?  It looks almost identical to a piece we had in my backyard landscaping growing up in NOLA.


----------



## wharf rat

It's a stump from a dogwood tree.


----------



## GWguy

Ya know.... I've been seeing this thread for years and it only just now hit me.....

Slowpaw....  Slowhand.  One of my favorite songs.  Just call me SlowBrain.


----------



## wharf rat

GWguy said:


> Ya know.... I've been seeing this thread for years and it only just now hit me.....
> 
> Slowpaw....  Slowhand.  One of my favorite songs.  Just call me SlowBrain.



Most folks think the name has something to do with Clapton. I like his playing but was never a real fan.


----------



## wharf rat

Been home alone for a few weeks. With the rainy weather and such, figured it was a good time to learn how to use Audacity and Movie Maker. 
Music from last night. Video from last summer.
Fretless four string cigar box with a Goguen pickup.


----------



## Larry Gude

wharf rat said:


> Been home alone for a few weeks. With the rainy weather and such, figured it was a good time to learn how to use Audacity and Movie Maker.
> Music from last night. Video from last summer.
> Fretless four string cigar box with a Goguen pickup.
> 
> ]




Nice


----------



## littlelady

wharf rat said:


> Been home alone for a few weeks. With the rainy weather and such, figured it was a good time to learn how to use Audacity and Movie Maker.
> Music from last night. Video from last summer.
> Fretless four string cigar box with a Goguen pickup.



Beautiful, as usual!  Your music is always so soothing and the water/cloud scene is amazing.  You bring a smile to my face every time.


----------



## RPMDAD

Saw that on youtube, very nice wr


----------



## wharf rat

Got this in the mail today from a friend in the U.K.  We met in the cigar box world but he went in a different direction.
After just a few years, he's now one of the most well known artist in the Weissenborn guitar world.
For those who actually know me, take a look at the credits in the second picture.


----------



## wharf rat

Still trying to wrap my head around movie maker.


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless four string built by Jason Mills of Michigan.


----------



## littlelady

wr, have you tried to sell your talent, as far as making the cigar box instruments?  You should be the one that Mike Rowe is making a show about.  JMO.  

Oh wait!  Is this show about you?  I think I just pulled a big duh!    Somehow the cnn link disappeared, but my computer is cheap and gives me a lot of aggravation!  Keep us posted, and keep on making music!  

I just found the cnn link again.  Trying to juggle granddaughter who woke up and reading the forum!  :whew:


----------



## wharf rat

I sell a few here and there but don't really like dealing with people very much.   
Word of mouth and videos bring in enough interest to fund the hobby. 
Just sent two off to California last week. May not sell another this year or may sell lots. There's no pressure and that's how I like it.


----------



## wharf rat

The Crabocaster.
Acoustic fretless four.


----------



## RPMDAD

Nice, very nice.  Beautiful work as always sir.


----------



## littlelady

wharf rat said:


> The Crabocaster.
> Acoustic fretless four.



Very cool!  Love the theme!


----------



## wharf rat

Fretless four with a volume pedal, delay and heavy reverb.


----------



## littlelady

wharf rat said:


> Fretless four with a volume pedal, delay and heavy reverb.



Very soothing.  I love your music.  It is like yoga, but in music form.  

Edit:  I had to give up my piano when we moved last month.  We downsized and it wouldn't fit.  I started piano lessons at 5 years old, and was classically trained.  I miss my piano, terribly, but your music helps me to get through the changes in my life.  Your music is so basic that  many can identify with it.  I couldn't think of a better word than basic, but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## RPMDAD

Well it is not a CBG but this kid can really play the shovel.

[video=youtube;V9-ltPsbw9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9-ltPsbw9g[/video]


----------



## wharf rat

RPMDAD said:


> Well it is not a CBG but this kid can really play the shovel.
> 
> [video=youtube;V9-ltPsbw9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9-ltPsbw9g[/video]



This past week at NAMM.


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## Larry Gude

Terrifying yet compelling.


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## littlelady

wharf rat said:


> ...



Like!


----------



## wharf rat

Made this for a friend.
Fretless four with a snake oil pickup and volume control.


----------



## Larry Gude

wharf rat said:


> Made this for a friend.
> Fretless four with a snake oil pickup and volume control.



Work of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## wharf rat

Larry Gude said:


> Work of art! Gorgeous!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Larry Gude

wharf rat said:


> Thank you sir.


----------



## littlelady

wharf rat said:


> Made this for a friend.
> Fretless four with a snake oil pickup and volume control.



Wowz!


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## littlelady

This post of your music made me think of whales and their sounds.  Loved it.  
And, also, your dogs barking.   

Thanks! 

I just listened to it again.  You should market your music to spas, and other places that promote relaxation.  Just a thought.


----------



## wharf rat

The induction begins.
My wife's nephew has been staying with us the last few days. 
I'm getting the early edge for "coolest uncle" status.


----------



## littlelady




----------



## frequentflier

Hey wharf rat, I was at the SPOT thrift shop in St Leonard a few days ago and they received a donation of some nice old cigar boxes. If you and Mrs Wharf are still making them, I hope you will check it out!

And for anyone that doesn't know about the SPOT- their money goes to the free spaying and neutering of dogs, cats, rabbits etc in the area. They have some great stuff there and it is for a great cause (which I know Mr and Mrs Wharf fully support as they are also animal lovers and rescuers!)


----------



## wharf rat

A discarded (with half the tuners missing) Epiphone 12 string neck and a slab of wood kept me busy this afternoon. Found the neck in my travels and the slab was in the burn pile.  
Has a bass string on top and a double coarse bottom string.  Not a powerful pickup but the neighbors did get to hear it.


----------

